# New oxalic acid vaport treatment method



## Vince (Jun 22, 2014)

I made a video that shows a new method my bother and I came up with to treat a hive for varroa with an oxalic acid vaporizer that does not disturb the bees. The last few times I have done a vapor treatment through the front of the hive I have gotten stung, even with my bee suit on. This method does not go in through the front, but does require a screen bottom board.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1XKvSMH3hw

Vince


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I tried to do an OAV treatment from under the screen in my SBB last year but I found in the cool conditions where I am (northern NY) the screen was cold enough that it served to chill the vapors on contact and I had lots of OA snow on my sticky board and the mesh of the screen and not much propagating though the hive. (The varroa were cheering!) I had thought it would be a good way to avoid cooking up any bees during the burn, but it simply didn't work out in my conditions.

Instead what I do is always use smoke to loosen the cluster and move the bees up and away from the entrance, so I only very rarely catch a bee in the pot. And I've never been stung while doing it. I'm not sure why OAV-ing would be any different from any other hive task - the bees seem to ignore it almost entirely, only being fussed when the entrance is closed and they can't get it. Which is why I like to to the job when it is cool in the morning, and in the 40s.

Your conditions in CA may be very different than what we have here in the NE, so I think the wires may not cool off the vapors like they do here. Other than that issue, your device looks pretty cool.

Enj.


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

I hope the OP realizes the health dangers of breathing sublimated acid. I believe a little research on how the vapors recrystalize could get him in to wearing a respirator. Other than that it's a neat idea.


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

I like your idea!

You put way, way, way more oxalic acid in your vaporizer than the instructions to my vaporizer call for.


----------



## Vince (Jun 22, 2014)

deerslayer8153 said:


> I like your idea!
> 
> You put way, way, way more oxalic acid in your vaporizer than the instructions to my vaporizer call for.


It's 2 grams.

Vince


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm a total newbee but my vaporizer had a measuring spoon that was maybe 1/4 teaspoon or less. I can't remember but I think it was two of those spoons full.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I think the tray volume may be a bit smaller than common and that makes the dose seem large. I would like to see a video of a boil off where it could be observed. Boilover and loss of OA occurs if there is not a fair margin to allow for the growth of the OA charge during the part of the cycle where the water portion must evaporate before the OA reaches the 320F. vaporization point.

It is possible here with the large mass of the attached aluminum plate that the heat up and boiloff is slowed enough that it does not overflow; I would like to observe it in action.


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

Good stuff, Vince. Get yourself a gas mask!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I think the AOV will eat you're screen, unless its stainless steel.


----------



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

Just this weekend I OAVed through a SBB. Below my SBB is a 3" deep box that is fully enclosed with a removable back hatch. I use this for placing an oil tray in during the summer. I did notice a small amount of OAV snow (very fine powder) around the pan on my Varrox when done, but I also noticed a lot of vapor coming up through my quilt boxes which were above 2 deeps and a medium.

Question - Is it a bad idea to use OAV with a quilt box on? Mine are 3" deep and are packed with pine shavings with (4) 1" holes in the sides.


----------

